# Video PodCasts !



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

The Official Lost podcast just went to a video podcast format which propably means I won't be able to get it on my Tivo Podcaster anymore. Fix Podcaster to allow video podcasts!!!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Its not a Podcaster problem. IT is simply that the TiVo hardware cannot play the video formats most video podcasts are in.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Well then fix it so Tivo can play the podcast video format!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The S3 has the hardware for MPEG-4 AVC/H.264 and VC-1/WMV9, so maybe it will support them natively at some point.

In the meantime there are tools to download the video podcasts to a PC and transcode them for the TiVo.


----------

